# Dudas al ver un circuito oscilador en osciloscopio



## m3ntol (Jun 1, 2008)

Hola,
me he hecho con un osciloscopio para PC de esos que toman la señal de la tarjeta de sonido y estoy experimentando con él.

He construido un circuito oscilador pulso-tono con un transistor un potenciómetro y un par de condensadores. Con el potenciómetro controlo la frecuencia de oscilación (carga/descarga del condensador) y amplificadorfico con el transistor.

Circuito:






El circuito funciona bien, con el potenciómetro cambio la frecuencia y la escucho bien por el altavoz pero cuando pongo el osciloscopio ¡oh sorpresa! existe una frecuencia de sonido máxima y luego aparecen un montón de réplicas en frecuencias superiores perdiendo potencia, parecen que son múltiplos de tres respecto a la frecuencia máxima.

Os pongo la captura del osciloscopio:






¿Alguien sabe por qué?
gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 1, 2008)

Acabas de descubrir los "Armonicos"

Cualquier oscilador que armes tendra en mayor o menor medida una generacion de tonos "Armonicos" a la frecuencia fundamental.
Es decir que la frecuencia fundamental "sale" acompañada de multiplos y sub multiplos de esta

Los armónicos se producen por la falta de linealidad de la carga respecto de la tensión (Impedancia variable) estas "Cargas" alineales "Guardan" parte de la señal y la devuelven en forma de armonicos.
En tu caso tienes varias cargas alineales, el oscilador en si mismo, el transformador y el parlante, todos presentan una respuesta tension-frecuencia variable.


----------



## m3ntol (Jun 1, 2008)

Ok,
leeré sobre el tema porque lo desconozco totalmente. 
Gracias!


----------

